# Holiday in Galway/Mayo and Clare



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

In a few weeks we are off to Ireland for a holiday we booked before we bought our first motorhome in February. The first week will be in a cottage on the shore of Lough Mask on the Galway / Mayo border. We've been here before and it's probably my favourite place on earth. Then we've got an organised 4 day Naturetrek trip around the Burren.

Although we're not taking the motorhome this time we'd like to check out possible sites for the future while we're there, particularly in Connemara / Joyce country. 

If anyone has any suggestions they'll be gratefully received.

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Chris

We're also going in a few weeks, and for the first time.

If you have a moment we would appreciate a PM with a couple of hints and tips.

Our van is about the same size as yours, so should not be a problem on the narrower roads.

Cheers


----------



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Chris, there is a nice campsite in Doolin. Doolin is on the edge of the Burren and very close to the Cliffs of Moher. The site is next to the pier and boats to the Aran Islands. Great pubs and music in Doolin about 500 yards from campsite. Hava a ball!!
Hobey


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Please count me in for this info hope to go for 2 weeks beginning of August next year.

Love walking in Connemara.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

We stayed in Lough Arrow in Sligo on Friday night and Lough Rynn in Leitrim on Saturday. Both sites were nice and quiet but lack local facilities like restaurant or pub within walking distance. Ideal for anglers though as both sites are next to lakes as the names suggest. There is a hotel next to Lough Arrow which hadn't opened for the season yet but the site owner mistakenly thought they might be open for beer
Strandhill site next to Sligo airport appeared to be busy for the time of year but the beach is popular with surfers and was very busy

www.camping-ireland.ie/ lists and grades all site on the island

enjoy your trip

Noel


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Dave Zeb,
I would be happy to share info on sites if you would like to PM

Noel


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dave and Noel

Why PM are they a secret lets all share.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

The site at Doolin is highly recommended,especially for the Pub,very friendly with good food and music. 
The site at Shanaheever is also recommended,it is an excellent base for touring round the area and visiting the Connemara National Park. 
The campsite at St Margarets Bay is excellent for an overnight stop if going via Rosslare but I would think prebooking in "high" season would be advisable.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Try discover northern Ireland.com they have a booklet about parks, I'm sure I had one once with north and south in it.....


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We're just back from that part of Ireland and had a great time - favourite site was the one at Keel on Achill Island, amazing beach and several great pubs. We also enjoyed Doolin, as well as Renvyle (stayed at the site beyond the village, there are 2) and the site on the edge of Galway (forgotten the name, too much Guinness I think, but the one to the East of the city.)

Some of the roads are pretty rough, though - expect your crockery to get a good shaking!


----------

